# vertical slab water schedule



## Castor Troy (Jun 14, 2012)

how often do those with vert slabs feed? duration?


----------



## somedude247 (Jun 16, 2012)

I always constantly feed when using a recirculating system. Many run 3-4 segments a day of 15-30 minutes. Just b/c its verticle dont change how the plants and systems work, only the light hangs different.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 16, 2012)

Castor Troy said:


> how often do those with vert slabs feed? duration?


usually, no offense, when you get to this point you have the system built. and who designed it? you did so you would know what works best. and like the dude above said the plants are still gonna work basically the same way as if they where in the ground water as needed, feed as needed.


----------



## Castor Troy (Jun 18, 2012)

i built it, 6 weeks in flower, recirc, tried 1/2 gph drippers, 1 gph drippers, constant water, 15min on 45 off, and 15 mins every 2 hrs. constant watering found it was overwatering, the other two seemed equal. just wondering what others are doing.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 18, 2012)

nobodys got the same exact system you know what i meanbyt like you said your overwatering switch it uo figure out what works. but +rep for undersanding i dont know what others are doing, but i do know that more short watering times make your plants grow fast and it might be a little harder to overwater get a digital timer(just assuming since you said 25min increments) and try something like 5min every half hour.


----------



## whitegato777 (Jul 10, 2012)

I was going to do the same thing with rock wool slabs but I was wondering since im starting with seeds can I set the system up and sprout my seeds vert or should a person run the slabs flat first then vert after they sprout?


----------

